# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Программа Autoruns!

## Brokman

Вообщем решил отключить всю ненужную хрень...включяю Autoruns и вижу(см.рис.1-5)...
И появилось пару вопросов...например,у меня стоит Автокад,Архикад и с ниму идет всякого рода защита типа WI BU ключей, если я это отключу-удалю...программа при запуске сама запустит нужные приложения для рабоыт?
Также стоит ESET Nod32 но почему то в автозагрузке отоброжается ESET SMART Securti(см.рис.),что это и что будет если я это отключу?
Тот же WinRar, если я и его отключу то при открытии архива он сам запустится?
И так для всех программ?Или же,если я их отключу из автозагрузки, дабы ускорить загрузку винды,но тем самым я потом буду терять время при запуске этих же программ?
    


И да забыл написать...как только я хочу отключить кодеки K-lite программа начинает виснуть и нчиего с этиим не могу поделать...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Я рекомендую Вам не трогать ничего из списка.
Дело в том, что программа autoruns позволяет не только управлять автозагрузкой программ, но и множеством другим областей. Вы пытаетесь повлиять на различные компоненты, такие, как кодеки и расширения проводника, эти действия на скорости запуска не отразятся, зато могут нарушить работу системы.

----------

